# Sermorline GHRH



## Chillinlow (Oct 14, 2018)

Found a few threads about this but pretty old. Never ran it just curious if anyone here has actually ran it and made a solid attempt at it running it it for more then at least six months. My buddy is starting it through his clinic so it is prescription grade. He said its around $300 a month for his script. He is late 40s and pretty good shape.

What should he expect if anything ?
Opinions comments feedeback etc...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 14, 2018)

IF it works, he won't notice anything until 6 months down the road, and that is a big IF...  One of my former coworkers did it for a year then purchased an Ecoboost Mustang after he gave up on Sermorline from a local clinic.  My original TRT doctor, who would sell literally ANYTHING to make a buck, told me it was a waste of time and money since I had < 0.05 ng/mL of growth hormone on my labs.  He told me the only thing that would boost my growth hormone was growth hormone and I didn't feel like spending money on it through him since insurance wouldn't cover any of it.


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 14, 2018)

$300 per mo. in the US is cheap, my doctor told me it would be $600 per month so I order it on-line for $200 per month.  Been on for over a year and the only difference I see other than the sides (I have to take a few days off sometimes) is my recovery is great.  My body fat is lower but I am retaining fluid so weight has not changed much.


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 15, 2018)

I use Supertropin from Genoscience. I can't afford what my doctor offered. It say's it is Pharma Grade and seems to work ok for me.  I use it mostly for my heart condition but I have found after being on it a while my healing is much faster. I just have to cut back a bit when the sides kick in.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2018)

I wouldn't pay 20 a month for this useless shit. You could run generic GH for that kind of money.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 15, 2018)

300/month would pay for stuff from china.  this is just a waste


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Nov 10, 2018)

I like MK677 better than semorelin


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I wouldn't pay 20 a month for this useless shit. You could run generic GH for that kind of money.



This right here.  When I first started trt and disnt know WTF I was up to yet got conned into this.  Uses it for at least a year and a half, maybe two, dont remember.  Useless shit.  Don't waste your money.


----------

